

“Community of Excellence” – 3 miles from Stanford - zackcrockett
http://supost.com/post/index/129734920

======
s_baby
Exercise 15 hours a week? That must be a very liberal definition for
"exercise".

This place sounds so pretentious and douchey that I'm not sure it's not
satire.

------
subnaught
Their website is here:
[http://www.startupcastle.org/](http://www.startupcastle.org/)

------
slackstation
Pretty high douche factor. Seems like the only good they do is throw charity
galas to show off.

